# How long does it usually take to get a new thread approved?



## apmach (7 mo ago)

I am new to the forum and have a thread that has been pending for the past few days. How long does it typically take to get a thread approved?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

You got this post through. You must have screwed up on your original (or maybe the content was rejected??) Try it again


----------



## apmach (7 mo ago)

BigT said:


> You got this post through. You must have screwed up on your original (or maybe the content was rejected??) Try it again


Thanks for the info. Reposted.


----------

